# Behind the scenes at Disneyland's Fantasmic!



## gafftaper (Aug 25, 2014)

Check out this video. It offers really unprecedented access behind the scenes on the production of the show Fantasmic at Disneyland. Initial Design, Pyro, Rigging, Updates to the show, Show control, costumes, you name it they talk about it. The video was really made for kids, but there's a lot of interesting information and cool behind the scenes footage making it well worth viewing.


----------



## alyx92 (Aug 26, 2014)

I love this show! Great find


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 26, 2014)

That's it. I'm quitting my gig and becoming a stuntman.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, dang me! Pretty sure I recognized someone I know in the video!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> Well, dang me! Pretty sure I recognized someone I know in the video!


Why yes you did.  

That was me in the Little Mermaid costume.


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 3, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> Why yes you did.
> 
> That was me in the Little Mermaid costume.


 Funny, you never struck me as a redhead. Or a fish.
Oh well, live and learn.


----------

